# Cycle with Fish / Test Results / Water Change Frequency



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So I've been doing a cycle with fish (dont flame me  )

I'm well into my fourth week. No signs of distress. No dead fish. I have 3 Roseline sharks and 3 Zebra Danios.

I've done a 20% water change pretty much every other day. I finally got my API test kit a few days ago and got these readings:

75 Gallon Tank

11/4:
Ammonia: .25
Nitrite: .5
Nitrate 0

11/6:
Ammonia: .25
Nitrite: 1.0
Nitrate: 5

11/7 (Today)
Ammonia: .25
Nitrite: .5
Nitrate: 5 (maybe a little more, but not 10)

So I was wondering if i need to keep up the water change frequency or not. I've been pretty religious about every-other-day. I know the ammonia levels seem to be ok for now, but what about nitrites? Are those ok levels? If it's .5 do I need to do a PWC?

Last questions: 
How much longer do you think I have for a complete cycle?
Is it ok to be adding Sechem Flourish during the cycle for my plants?
Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Flourish should be ok, but I don't use it so I can't say for sure.

Your cycle seems to be stalling, both because of your regular PWC's (which I commend), and your plants. Try backing off your PWC's to every 3rd day and let the bacteria start taking the bioload. Your levels might spike a bit, but it's necessary to build up colonies of bacteria.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have had this problem when i messed up my cycle. I only do a 20% water change in wend. and a 50% on sunday. I manage to keep my ammonia .50ppm or under and nitrites under .25ppm. I currently have 5 fish two leopard danios and 3 zebras. I know that if you keep the gravel/sand vaccumed it can help keep your levels safe. With nitrate i wouldn't worry to much unless it went above 20ppm depending on your type of fish. Make sure you don't stall or stop the nitrogen cycle by doing to many water changes to often. I know from experience that the danios can handle a lot of high to moderate parameters. Not sure about the Roseline sharks. Also, a fish-in cycle may take anywhere from 6weeks to 2 months, because of the fact you have to keep your water parameters safe for fish, UN-LIKE when you do a fishless cycle you can allow your water to become unsafe for fish which speeds up the cycle process.

Hope this helps.

Also, about what Gizmo said, your levels will spike for a period of time, don't worry to much they will go down. once you grow the bacteria that uses up ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates, the spikes are necessary for the bacteria to grow.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So it's been about 6 days since I've changed the water. 
My readings are still about the same. My Nitrites are on the higher side:

Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrites: 1.0
Nitrates: 5-ish

Should I change the water since it's been 6 days, or let it ride?

In total I'm almost at 5 weeks total in the cycle period. Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cycling with fish normally takes 6-8 weeks, but it can take a few more or a few less... each cycle is different.

If your Ammonia OR Nitrite is up to .50ppm then do a 25% WC (to try to get it below .50ppm). If the Ammonia or Nitrites are +.50ppm then do a 50% WC (which will bring it back down around .25ppm). Remember, if your fish are ever showing signs of stress (gasping at the surface, ammonia burns, reddening gills, hiding in a corner) then do a water change of at least 25% - test the water first as well, so you know for sure what the problem is. You want to cycle your tank, but you want to keep the fish alive too.

Yes, you do need to let the bacteria build up, but, you don't want to kill your fish either. Remember, ammonia is toxic to fish, but _Nitrites are more toxic_. I'd worry about your Nitrites being too high than the ammonia. (Don't ignore the ammonia, it does need to be kept in check, but Nitrites will kill fish fast if they get too high.)

Good luck!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There is no need to try and keep the values so low. You have to let it get a little up there or it can really drag on. 1ppm on ammonia or nitite is fine as long as it doesn't get higher. If it goes above 1, then do the water change. IMO, let it ride.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

OK, thanks. I think I'll take JRs advice..only b/c it seems the Nitrites have hit 1 a lot and I've seen no sign of stress on the fish. They eat fine, and swim around the whole tank with no issues. But I'll keep testing to make sure it doesn't go above 1.

Any ideas on how long I still have? Could it be a week? a month?

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No way to know. Just keep watching fish for signs of stress. If it starts, do a water change.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Alright guys...Since Nov 15th I just totally left it alone. I never had Nitrites above 1ppm so I figured it would be ok. No water changes, no stressed fish.
I tested today and ZERO Nitrites and 10ppm Nitrates. 
I'm cycled and ready to add some more fish! Thanks for all the help. Sometimes just letting it be and and putting it out of your mind is the answer


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool.


----------

